
Back to school bill: pencil case, pens, rubber … and a £785 iPad - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2016/aug/09/back-to-school-bill-ipad-technology-parents
======
shams93
Android must be lacking professional curricula software. You would think
Amazon would get more aggressive in the education arena, they make the $50
tablet that works just fine for education purposes, sure it is not top of the
line, but kids don't need top of the line when whole communities are in
poverty. You would think Amazon would be pushing to unseat Apple in the
educational tablet arena.

